# Is there any interest in a Magwell for the Mark III 22/45?



## uswaldronz (Mar 22, 2013)

How much interest is there for a Magwell for the Mark III 22/45? I'm not sure how many people are using this pistol to shoot competition.

I made one for the steel frame and was wondering if there is enough interest to go ahead with the 22/45. It would have to use some base pad extensions to allow for the extra depth of the Magwell but that should not be an issue. I would probably just use the existing extensions.

Just trying to gauge the interest before "pulling the trigger" on a hard steel injection mold.

I will be very interested to hear your thoughts.

Thanks,

Matthew


----------

